

Using your PaaS as an Integration Backbone through FoxWeave - tfennelly
http://www.foxweave.com/blog/wufoo-to-salesforce-cloudbees/

======
zubairov
Awesome tool. I really like how you integrated the component functionality
into the UI, so that you could select a particular form from Wufoo or list the
Salesforce object. What components do you have right now and what are planned
for the future?

~~~
tfennelly
We've just a handfull of connectors at the moment - Cloud/Web: MongoHQ,
Cloudant, Wufoo, Salesforce, Webhook, Oracle, Postgres, MySQL, Logger,
Javascript. The thing is however, we'll be opening up the API in the next few
days. Then anyone can write a connector and upload it to their own account
(will not be visible to other accounts).

------
sorin7486
This is pretty cool stuff. And easy enough anybody can use.

~~~
tfennelly
Sure... we'll be making it easier to use over time though, with a proper
visual mapper etc (and more connectors of course).

------
minibiti
FoxWeave makes it so nice and easy!

